# calling all pigeoners



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

_good day..new to the forum got my first two pair of pigeons yesturday.. so many questions ..after researching the forum and three hundred other sites i think i have the answers.. of course still learning everyday..but just wondering..i watched them for an hour last night ,they have acess to there smaller (12 by 12 ) seperate area with straw and shavings but decided to hang out on there perch area..am i over reacting?will they eventually head to there "bedroom" so to speak?...thats all i got for now any reply would be great ..oh ya one more..is there any pigeon people in southwestern ontario from here..? london..windsor..sarnia..? thanks.. _


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

If its a pr they will go to nest when ready . I'm from near London. . Theirs a very large pigeon show in Woodstock Sat Nov 23 at fair grounds starts at 7 till..... Over 2000 birds you should go . Also join the Canadian Pigeon Fanciers & subscribe to Feather Fancier mag. Out of Sarnia . Closest pigeon club to you would be Harrow . Think it's called Southern Ontario pigeon , poultry , pet stock . Sarnia also has s club Sarnia pigeon , poultry & pet stock Association .


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Pigeon Whisperer,

You got pigeons yesterday and you are wondering why they are not interested in breeding a day later? That's kind of fast, don't you think? What's the rush? Once they get breeding it may be real hard to stop them. Be patient. You may not want lots of pigeons - they can be messy - see how you do with just a couple. I personally would not rush breeding, especially this time of year - I'd wait until spring anyway.

Your note says you got your "first two pair of pigeons" - does that mean you got 1 pair (2 birds) or 4 (2 pairs)? Keep in mind - two pairs (4 birds) in a small enclosure might get "territorial" and fight eventually, if they start breeding.


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

hey thanks lefty...maybe i worded it wrong 4 birds total...birthing box 12 by 12 is open (for now) to flying around and perching wall..i just ment i thought they would pair up in the box area..pick there spot..thats what i was told..but no worries went out there this morning saw poop in the boxes so they did find there way around last ...again no rush..just excited i guess...thanks for the reply ..


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

oh..ok..very good...thanks for the intell...thats great..just trying to do some networking..will they have supplies at the show or just racers and fanciers....(just ..meaning ;only).....food ..water dispencers and so on..found this great online store in tilsonburg your problaby familiar with it..got it from c.p.r.u...(canadian pigeon racers union)....so thanks for all the info..have a great day...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

We like pictures here, what kind of birds did you get.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How large is the enclosure they are in? Can you post pics? 12 X 12 is kinda small for a nest box. You need to get two adult birds in there along with two growing babies, who are the size of adults by the time they leave the box. And usually the pair want to start another nest when the babies are a couple to a few weeks old. 12 X 12 is too small. 

Also, they don't use the nest box when they have no reason too. They roost on the perches. Unless they are sitting on eggs or babies, then they have no reason to be in the box.


----------



## Noypi (Nov 21, 2013)

Ross Howard said:


> If its a pr they will go to nest when ready . I'm from near London. . Theirs a very large pigeon show in Woodstock Sat Nov 23 at fair grounds starts at 7 till..... Over 2000 birds you should go . Also join the Canadian Pigeon Fanciers & subscribe to Feather Fancier mag. Out of Sarnia . Closest pigeon club to you would be Harrow . Think it's called Southern Ontario pigeon , poultry , pet stock . Sarnia also has s club Sarnia pigeon , poultry & pet stock Association .


Can i get the addres of the place
So i can come to a pigeon show tnx


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't know the street address but its at fairgrounds just off Main St. Just ask when you get there. 
Yes suppliers of feed & accessories will be there . Also pigeons for sale & lots of show birds .


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks ross howard again for the intel....kool i'll be there


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

pics coming soon dude sorry...just fine tunning the coop for winter..bbbbuuuurrrr...got two male bars and two female checks just to keep things simple for now...lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon whisperer said:


> hey thanks lefty...maybe i worded it wrong 4 birds total...birthing box 12 by 12 is open (for now) to flying around and perching wall..i just ment i thought they would pair up in the box area..pick there spot..thats what i was told..but no worries went out there this morning saw poop in the boxes so they did find there way around last ...again no rush..just excited i guess...thanks for the reply ..


12x12 is too small. it is called a nest box not a birthing box as birds do not give birth. 

your boxes need to have room enough to hold two adult birds and two growing squabs that get adult size in three weeks time. two nest bowls and room for a croc with food. so you see how 12 inches aint going to cut it.


----------

